# Goats & the fire pit?



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

My goats always want to get in the fire pit, when it's cool of course but I think they are eating some of the ash or small peices of wood.
Is that supposed to be telling me there's something lacking in their diets?
It doesn't seem to ever make any of them sick or have runny poo so I just let them alone, they start milling around other places after a bit anyways.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have a place where I burn sticks in the goat pen. They LOVE to lie in the ashes, dig in the ashes, nose around in the ashes.

I don't know why.:cute:


----------



## Bebop (Feb 28, 2010)

well, ash/charcoal is known to absorb toxins


----------



## Voodoo-Jones (Mar 24, 2005)

Mine just LOVE the ash pile too, right along with the chickens. And I wondered about it too.... glad you asked.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I am glad you asked too! I put up a fence around the fire pit just for that reason. Our fire pit is gross...I don't want anyone milling around in there. Keeps the dogs out too.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Well so far it hasn't hurt any of them, I just wondered if them eating ash meant they were deficient in some mineral or something! They all seem really healthy though.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

Backfourty said:


> My goats always want to get in the fire pit, when it's cool of course but I think they are eating some of the ash or small peices of wood.
> Is that supposed to be telling me there's something lacking in their diets?
> It doesn't seem to ever make any of them sick or have runny poo so I just let them alone, they start milling around other places after a bit anyways.


I always wondered the same thing as my goats do the same thing and eat the char i guess but sometimes the geese and ducks eat on that stuff to and has'nt hurt none of them yet...


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't think it means they are lacking anything...I think they just like to try new flavors


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

Just a warning, we got some metal in our burn pile, and the chickens and geese got in it. We lost a goose to hardware diesease. Cows get it too and they actually make a magnet for them to swallow to help with it, I would assume goats could get it too so just make sure there is not metal for them to eat. It was really sad as we really liked this goose.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Pygmybabies, I do believe goats can get hardware diesease also. That's a good heads up for folks here.
We don't have any metal in our firepit, we just burn logs usually but always good to have a reminder of those things.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

And I thought this was gonna be a thread about how to roast a goat in a fire pit.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Goat Servant said:


> And I thought this was gonna be a thread about how to roast a goat in a fire pit.


Too Funny but I just re-read my title & your right, that's how it sounds. Sorry to get you all excited Goat Servant! Hahaha!


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

That's ok Katie, I guess I'll get over it somehow,


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

I have one goat that absolutely loves to lay in the ash pile. Of course it would be the (formerly) white angora.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I raise packgoats, so I take them camping on occassion. I had a saanen who'd stand all but IN the campfire so he could deeply breathe in the woodsmoke. that's very common for goats. I gave him away to a 4H kiddo as a project goat this past spring. All my goats love to nibble charcoal...I figure since they like wood so much, burned wood must be the goat equivalent of roasted marshmallows LOL. They like charcoal to balance out their rumen. Don't forget activated charcoal is a key ingredient to use if your goat has ingested something toxic too.

-scrt crk


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Ours love nothing better than a burn pit!


----------

